# Equivalent de "about:config" pour Safari



## N'Vry (14 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
il existe dans Firefox une possibilité de connaître en détail la configuration du navigateur, par exemple les suites cryptographiques acceptées lors d'une session https et toutes sortes d'informations fines. Pour cela, on tape dans la barre d'url la chaîne de caractères "about:config" (dans le guillemets bien-sûr).

Ce que je cherche à savoir c'est s'il existe une possibilité analogue dans Safari. A ma connaissance les "préférences safari" ne donnent pas accès à ces paramètres.

Toute indication, même partielle serait la bienvenue.
Merci.
N'


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2014)

ben le menu developer ( si activé) permet déjà pas mal de choses


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2014)

Le menu Debug aussi mais plus pointu.

Il faut OnyX pour l'activer.

Ça marche aussi au Terminal mais je n'ai pas le détail de la ligne de commande qui varie selon la version d'OS X et de Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le menu Debug aussi mais plus pointu.


merci
grace à ton post je m'apercois que je _pensais_ debug et j'avais écrit developer 
(menu developpement en OS francais)

avec ces deux options y a déjà beaucoup de possibilités

Perso je suis peu en faveur de modifs aventureuses d'outils Apple
car ca peut avoir des impacts hors appli modifiée
( à part les modifs  hyper documentées qu'on retrouve sur les bons tutos Terminal)

Avec Firefox c'est different
c'est indépendant du reste de l'OS et même mozilla fournit des topos


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2014)

J'aimais bien m'aventurer dans celui de Camino regrets 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

Je viens de remarquer que ça ne fonctionne pas avec OnyX. Le menu ne s'affiche pas et la case reste décochée.

Ça marche avec Cocktail.

La ligne de commande a encore du changer. Apple ne doit vraiment pas souhaiter qu'on joue avec ça. :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'aimais bien m'aventurer dans celui de Camino&#8230; regrets&#8230;



A une époque j'avais fait joujou en éditant  à la main des lignes de plists Camino, Shiira et Demeter

chose que je ne ferai jamais avec une appli Apple, pour la raison invoquée au dessus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2014)

Le Safari de Mavericks a une Préférence Avancée qui permet d'activer le menu Développement.


----------



## duthen-mac (8 Juin 2016)

On peut avoir une liste partielle des paramètres concernant Safari en tapant dans le Terminal:

```
defaults read com.apple.Safari
```

Malheureusement, cette commande ne donne pas tous les paramètres:

```
defaults read com.apple.Safari IncludeInternalDebugMenu
2016-06-08 11:37:04.465 defaults[7688:403882] 
The domain/default pair of (/Users/jack/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari, IncludeInternalDebugMenu) does not exist
```

Pour modifier un paramètre, c'est "write". Par exemple, pour activer le menu "debug" (en ayant au préalable quitté Safari):

```
defaults write com.apple.Safari IncludeInternalDebugMenu 1
```

Et maintenant, on peut consulter la valeur du paramètre:

```
defaults read com.apple.Safari IncludeInternalDebugMenu

1
```

HTH


----------



## duthen-mac (8 Juin 2016)

Il me semble que les données en question sont stockées dans 
~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2016)

@duthen-mac ce message date de 2014, le demandeur n'est plus revenu depuis.


----------

